# Boston - Old Ironsides Will Sail By Herself This Sunday



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 17, 2012)

For anyone in Boston this coming Sunday, a chance to see a real national treasure AND underway on her own power for a short distance. 

http://bostonglobe.com/metro/2012/0...-time-since/sxrpolNDt4fC1D7LgdBoJL/story.html

  You're in for a real treat to see her sail ! I have seen her annual turnaround several times on the 4th of July. She fires her guns in a salute to the nation off of Castle Island, South Boston (my home town)
during the annual turnaround.

What a magnificent ship and history. Guaranteed to make you teary and your heart swell with pride.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 17, 2012)

That will be seriously cool! Our last trip to Boston, she was getting new masts, so honestly didn't look too regal in her berth surrounded by all the 'stuff' that goes aboard her. I'd love to see her under sail, firing her cannons, but alas, it's not going to happen. Take pictures.

Jim


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 17, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> That will be seriously cool! Our last trip to Boston, she was getting new masts, so honestly didn't look too regal in her berth surrounded by all the 'stuff' that goes aboard her. I'd love to see her under sail, firing her cannons, but alas, it's not going to happen. Take pictures.
> 
> Jim



  I saw her unmasted, too and she looked a tad sad with main mast lying on the ground in Charlestown a couple years ago, but the overhaul is done and she will proudly sail. The crowds on Fort Independence on Castle Island will be large. Fortunately/unfortunately I have my handicapped parking placard so I might be able to nab a parking spot. Will take photos. Have old ones from a past turnaround. Yes, seriously cool !


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Here She Is !!!!*


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 19, 2012)

Checking out her sea legs !


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Stock Photo*

Not taken by me, but...


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 19, 2012)

Off in the distance and under her own power, I believe:


----------



## ampaholic (Aug 19, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Not taken by me, but...



Excellent!

and a quote from Leatherneck.com:



			
				leatherneck.com said:
			
		

> At the time USS Constitution was launched in 1797, there was no formal Marine Corps. The following year, on July 11, 1798, Congress established the Marine Corps. Lt. Lemuel Clark commanded the first 55 Marines assigned to USS Constitution.
> After distinguished service in battles with the French around the turn
> of the 19th century, Marines fought aboard USS Constitution
> against the Barbary States. It was during that time that Lt.
> ...


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 19, 2012)

Very COOL! Wish I could've been there to see it.


----------



## ampaholic (Aug 19, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Off in the distance and under her own power, I believe:



Sorry but her "power" (sails) are furled (rolled up) and so she is either being towed or at anchor or is adrift.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 19, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> Sorry but her "power" (sails) are furled (rolled up) and so she is either being towed or at anchor or is adrift.



.... or grounded on a sanbar !



But, seriously, sorry, that is incorrect. I was there and watched her get slowly underway on her own power with sails as is.

No power sailing for this old girl.  She has 36 sails in total, but they let out  3-4 (partially) those as shown.

She sailed as shown going 2 knots/hr.  (they did not want any full sails on the old girl) and they only put out enough sails to "catch a breeze".  A fast, full sail may have been disastrous.
Better view of her underway (w/o tug):


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 19, 2012)

*As thousands cheer, USS Constitution sails under its own power for only second time in 131 years*

By Jeff Fish, Globe Correspondent


As thousands of onlookers cheered from Castle Island in South Boston, the USS Constitution sailed under its own power Sunday for just the second time in 131 years, marking the 200th anniversary of the battle that earned it the nickname Old Ironsides. 

“It’s a twice in a lifetime opportunity, sailing on her own power,” said Bob Pound, 48, of Quincy, referring to the last time the USS Constitution sailed on its own in 1997 for Marblehead’s 200th anniversary. 

Brian Healy, 42, of Quincy and his wife Nicole, 40, brought their sons Aiden, 10, and Ronan, 8, to witness some history in the making. “It’s a historical day for the whole [of] Massachusetts,” said Aiden.

“It’s a fun day. We get to watch the boat shoot fake cannons,” added Ronan. 

Paul Spellman, 73, and his wife Maureen, 71, traveled from Holliston a warm, sunny day. “We come in every time they have something special. It’s a great place to spend the day,” he said. 

Patriotic music sounded from Fort Independence as the world’s oldest commissioned warship still afloat came into view. “Once again, Boston well shows her history,” said Ken Smith, 47, of Cambridge. 
*
“We’re hoping she goes rogue and goes off on her own,” joked his wife, Anne Marie, 47.*

The Constitution was towed past the crowd to a point between Castle Island and Deer Island. About 200 sailors then unfurled four of its sails before it was released from its tugboat tethers and sailed toward open water for about 10 minutes. 

Then, it slowly made its way back toward Castle Island, aided by a tugboat. After it approached and fired its cannons, the crowd cheered and boats honked their horns as they bobbed in the harbor a safe distance away. 

“It was awesome,” said Liam Corbett, 31, of New Bedford, who was there with his wife Nicole, 31, daughter Aurora, 5, son Max, 2, and their dog Rex. “We took the kids to see some history and got here just as the Constitution was coming down. I probably took over 100 pictures. It was a good family thing to do,” he said.

The day brought special memories to Nicole, who was a crew member on a replica of a British tall ship, the HMS Bounty, when it was docked behind the Constitution in 1999.

Anne Marie Smith called the sight “exciting and inspiring, just spectacular.”

Jeff Fish can be reached at jfish@globe.com.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 19, 2012)

Just on World News Tonight showing her sailing with those 3 sails halfway down.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 19, 2012)

Beaglemom3,

Thanks for posting. I've loved "Old Ironsides" since I was a boy.  I walked the Freedom Trail when on a trip  to Boston a few years ago and was so disappointed when I got to where the U.S.S. Constitution was docked and discovered that boarding tours were closed that day - I think it was a Sunday. However, the exhibit would reopen the next day, Monday.  My return flight wasn't till late in the afternoon.  So I was up early the next day and was thrilled to be able to tour Old Ironsides.

If you visit Old Ironsides, be sure to also visit the USS Constitution Museum that is across the parking lot from where the ship is docked - http://www.ussconstitutionmuseum.org/

Also  a short walk from the museum is the MBTA (Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority) Ferry Dock
where one can catch a ferry across the harbor to Long Wharf for a nominal fee - for more info see http://www.mbta.com/schedules_and_maps/boats/

Also, if I recall correctly, the original USS Constitution had a copper hull that was forged in England because the US didn't have the necessary technology at the time. Later, when the copper hull was replaced with copper from Paul Revere's copper mill.

in 1801, Revere became a pioneer in the production of copper plating, opening North America's first copper mill, south of Boston in Canton. Copper from Revere's mill was used to cover the original wooden dome of the Massachusetts State House in 1802 and also the hull of the USS Constitution as previously mentioned.  In the mid-1990's when she was being refurbished, replacement copper sheeting was used that was made by the Revere family.

Also, if visiting Georgia's barrier islands (aka "The Golden Isles"), a fun day trip is to visit St. Simons Island. Saint Simons' military contribution was due to the Naval Act of 1794, when timber harvested from two thousand Southern live oak trees from Gascoigne Bluff was used to build the USS Constitution and five other frigates. As many of you know, the USS Constitution is known as "Old Ironsides" for the way the cannonballs bounced off the hard live oak planking.

Again, thanks Beags for the pics.


Richard


----------



## kwilson (Aug 19, 2012)

*Thrilled*

DW and I had the privilege of going aboard many years ago. I will never forget the pride I felt! This the second time since we have seen this spectacle and I am just as filled with pride.


----------



## ampaholic (Aug 19, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Off in the distance and under her own power, I believe:





Beaglemom3 said:


> .... or grounded on a sanbar !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to be argumentative - but you are wrong - in the first photo where you say she is under her own power her bow is headed into the modest breeze as shown by her Ensign (US flag) and since she can not sail into the teeth of the wind even with ALL her sails (let alone the furled ones seen) - she is NOT NOT NOT under her own power - Simple observation.

In the second photo she is minimally "sailing" (see how the Ensign "comes on board") - still an affront to a swift sailing lady who could out sail most of the British Navy in her day.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 19, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> Not to be argumentative - but you are wrong - in the first photo where you say she is under her own power her bow is headed into the modest breeze as shown by her Ensign (US flag) and since she can not sail into the teeth of the wind even with ALL her sails (let alone the furled ones seen) - she is NOT NOT NOT under her own power - Simple observation.
> 
> In the second photo she is minimally "sailing" (see how the Ensign "comes on board") - still an affront to a swift sailing lady who could out sail most of the British Navy in her day.



  You weren't there and did not see how she was handled by the tug(s) beforehand and how the wind was. 

  Having read your last edit, semantics, enough.


----------



## ampaholic (Aug 19, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> You weren't there and did not see how she was handled by the tug(s) beforehand and how the wind was.
> 
> Having read your last edit, semantics, enough.



??? - I didn't say I wasn't there - ??? What gave you that idea?


----------

